# مين قال إن أولادنا ماتوا ؟



## fredyyy (22 يناير 2010)

فيلبي 1 : 23 
*..... مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ. ذَاكَ أَفْضَلُ جِدّاً. *​ 
كورنثوس الأولى 15 : 51 
*..... لاَ نَرْقُدُ كُلُّنَا وَلَكِنَّنَا كُلَّنَا نَتَغَيَّرُ *​ 
تسالونيكي الأولى 4 : 17 
ثُمَّ نَحْنُ الأَحْيَاءَ الْبَاقِينَ 
*سَنُخْطَفُ* جَمِيعاً مَعَهُمْ فِي السُّحُبِ 
*لِمُلاَقَاةِ الرَّبِّ* فِي الْهَوَاءِ، وَهَكَذَا *نَكُونُ كُلَّ حِينٍ مَعَ الرَّبِّ*. ​


*




*​ 


*نبكي من كانوا حبنا*
*لكن مش هنندب حظنا*
*كلهم كانوا حقيقي جمبنا*
*غار إبليس على يوم فرحنا*
*ضرب بالغدر أصدقائنـا وأهلنا*
*فكَّر يسلب قوتنا وفرحنا من قلبنا*
*لا لا هنقوَى بالمسيح ونديله كل حُبنا*


*فكر إن دي قلوب تنداس*
*َغَدَرْ بدون فكر ولا إحساس*
*مش هنسيب حببنا ولا نحتاس*
*لكن هنشكر دي إيد المسيح تنباس*
*مش هيغيَّر إيمنا لا كره ولا كلام الناس*
*إيد المسيح قويـة وتدابيره بميزان حساس*
*مَهيب ورحمتك للأبد. عنيك أقوى من الحراس*


*يارب *
*شيل من قلبي الحزيـن صرخة*
*وحط مكـان كل نبضـة ألم فرحة*
*وإمسح بإيـدك من عيني كل دمعة*
*مطمِّن وأكيد إن إيديك عليَّ حارسة*
*إرسم بقوة كِلمتك علي وجهي بسمة*
*هطوف وأقول إيده الحلوة كانت شافية*
*حول نوحي لفرح لمسة حنانه كانت كافية*​ 


*هنمسح دموع الفراق ونرفع كلنا العين للسما*
*مش هنحزن ولا نعمل حداد. أولدنا كلهم في هنا*
*في حضن المسيح في راحة أصلهم تركوا دنيا الفنا*
*عزانا فيك يا من معك سنقضي الأبدية. لك منا كل السنا*
*ثبت قلوبنا فيك قوي إيمنَّا بيك يا من معاك مفيش يوم عنا*
*مش هننحني تحت التجربة لكن إيديك القوية ترفعنا بقوة للعلا*
*يشوفوا الصغار فينا ثقتنا فيك متينه يا من شكَّلت يداك كل ذي الفلا*​


----------



## أَمَة (22 يناير 2010)

*هنمسح دموع الفراق ونرفع كلنا العين للسما
مش هنحزن ولا نعمل حداد. أولدنا كلهم في هنا*
*في حضن المسيح في راحة أصلهم تركوا دنيا الفنا*

آمين آمين آمين​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 يناير 2010)

*خلتنى ابكى يا اخى الحبيب
بجد ميرسى ربنا يباركك بجد​*


----------



## fredyyy (22 يناير 2010)

أمة قال:


> *هنمسح دموع الفراق ونرفع كلنا العين للسما*
> 
> *مش هنحزن ولا نعمل حداد. أولدنا كلهم في هنا*
> *في حضن المسيح في راحة أصلهم تركوا دنيا الفنا*​
> ...


 


*شكرًا أختنا أمة *

*فعلاً*
رؤيا يوحنا 21 : 4 
*وَسَيَمْسَحُ* اللهُ *كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ،* وَالْمَوْتُ لاَ يَكُونُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، *وَلاَ يَكُونُ حُزْنٌ وَلاَ صُرَاخٌ* وَلاَ وَجَعٌ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الأُمُورَ الأُولَى قَدْ مَضَتْ». ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 يناير 2010)

*



			fredyyy is a splendid one to beholdfredyyy is a splendid one to beholdfredyyy is a splendid one to beholdfredyyy is a splendid one to beholdfredyyy is a splendid one to beholdfredyyy is a splendid one to beholdfredyyy is a splendid one to behold

افتراضي مين قال إن أولادنا ماتوا ؟
فيلبي 1 : 23
..... مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ. ذَاكَ أَفْضَلُ جِدّاً.


كورنثوس الأولى 15 : 51
..... لاَ نَرْقُدُ كُلُّنَا وَلَكِنَّنَا كُلَّنَا نَتَغَيَّرُ


تسالونيكي الأولى 4 : 17
ثُمَّ نَحْنُ الأَحْيَاءَ الْبَاقِينَ
سَنُخْطَفُ جَمِيعاً مَعَهُمْ فِي السُّحُبِ
لِمُلاَقَاةِ الرَّبِّ فِي الْهَوَاءِ، وَهَكَذَا نَكُونُ كُلَّ حِينٍ مَعَ الرَّبِّ.






نبكي من كانوا حبنا
لكن مش هنندب حظنا
كلهم كانوا حقيقي جمبنا
غار إبليس على يوم فرحنا
ضرب بالغدر أصدقائنـا وأهلنا
فكَّر يسلب قوتنا وفرحنا من قلبنا
لا لا هنقوَى بالمسيح ونديله كل حُبنا


فكر إن دي قلوب تنداس
َغَدَرْ بدون فكر ولا إحساس
مش هنسيب حببنا ولا نحتاس
لكن هنشكر دي إيد المسيح تنباس
مش هيغيَّر إيمنا لا كره ولا كلام الناس
إيد المسيح قويـة وتدابيره بميزان حساس
مَهيب ورحمتك للأبد. عنيك أقوى من الحراس


يارب
شيلمنقلبيالحزيـن صرخة
وحطمكـان كل نبضـة ألم فرحة
وإمسح بإيـدك من عيني كل دمعة
مطمِّن وأكيد إن إيديك عليَّ حارسة
إرسم بقوة كِلمتك علي وجهي بسمة
هطوف وأقول إيده الحلوة كانت شافية
حول نوحي لفرح لمسة حنانه كانت كافية



هنمسح دموع الفراق ونرفع كلنا العين للسما
مش هنحزن ولا نعمل حداد. أولدنا كلهم في هنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الله على الجمال تسلم ايدك استاذ فريدى ​*


----------



## طحبوش (22 يناير 2010)

تسلم ايدك و متحرمناش من الكتابات الجميلة دي


----------



## النهيسى (22 يناير 2010)

> *
> نبكي من كانوا حبنا
> لكن مش هنندب حظنا
> كلهم كانوا حقيقي جمبنا
> ...




*يعلم الرب 


كلماتكم أبكتنى جدا __ لأنها ( مميزه )

مكتوبه بصدق 

مكتوبه من وجع القلب


مكتوبه من نبع الحب لاخواتك الشهدا


كلمات  معزيه أيضا

شكرا جدا ليكم


اليوم كنت أتصفح النت ورأيت صوره أول مره أراها

صوره شهداء الكشح


هزتنى جدا


الرب ينيح نفس كل شهيد وينفعنا بصلواتهم ويصبر قلوب أسرهم​*


----------



## fredyyy (22 يناير 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *خلتنى ابكى يا اخى الحبيب​*
> 
> *بجد ميرسى ربنا يباركك بجد*​


 


*أختي كيريا *

*الله لا يحتقر مشاعرنا الإنسانية *

*لكن يُريد أن يسمو بها فوق التجارب *


----------



## fredyyy (22 يناير 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*الله على الجمال تسلم ايدك استاذ فريدى *_​


 

*شكرًا أختنا / *engy_love_jesus

*الجمال جمال مشاعر السيد الذي يرسي لضعفاتنا *


----------



## fredyyy (22 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> تسلم ايدك و متحرمناش من الكتابات الجميلة دي


 

*شكرًا أخونا  / *طحبوش

*الرب يمنحنا عزاءه في قلوبنا *


----------



## fredyyy (22 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *يعلم الرب ​*​​
> *كلماتكم أبكتنى جدا __ لأنها ( مميزه )*
> *مكتوبه بصدق *
> *مكتوبه من وجع القلب*
> ...


 

*أخي / *النهيسي 

*الرب يمنحنا سلامة في القلب *

*ويُقرب مجيئه لينتهي الحزن وبه نفرح الى الأبد*


----------



## الياس السرياني (22 يناير 2010)

روعة كلماتك أستاذنا الحبيب
اذكرني بصلواتك أخي الحبيب...


----------



## صوت الرب (22 يناير 2010)

*حادثة محزنة جدا 
و لكن الرب معنا فمن علينا
كلماتك رائعة و مؤثرة
الرب يبارك موهبتك يا مشرفنا الغالي*


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 يناير 2010)

ولا تحزنوا لان فرح الرب هو قوتكم.
(نحميا 8: 10)

كلام التعزية سهل ، ولكن نطلب يد الله المحب هي التي تعزي المجروحين وتمسح كل دمعة من العيون .

يارب ، ان لم تبن انت البيت ، وان لم تحرس انت المدينة ، وان لم تعزي انت القلوب ، فباطل تعبنا كله .

شكرا اخي فريدي ، الرب يبارك ويعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (22 يناير 2010)

*صدقت
كلام رائع ومؤثر جدا ويعزي النفوس المجروحة
ربنا يعزي كل النفوس​*


----------



## max mike (22 يناير 2010)

*تسلم ايدك يا فريدى

كلامك فى غاية الروعة​*


----------



## tasoni queena (22 يناير 2010)

*



			يارب
شيلمنقلبيالحزيـن صرخة
وحطمكـان كل نبضـة ألم فرحة
وإمسح بإيـدك من عيني كل دمعة
مطمِّن وأكيد إن إيديك عليَّ حارسة
إرسم بقوة كِلمتك علي وجهي بسمة
هطوف وأقول إيده الحلوة كانت شافية
حول نوحي لفرح لمسة حنانه كانت كافية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


جميلة جدا يا فريدى

انشاء الله ربنا يرسل لنا تعاااااازى اكتر

ظهور العدرا كان اكبر تعزية

بس اكيد ربنا هيعزينا فى الحكم 

*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 يناير 2010)

*لا لا هنقوَى بالمسيح ونديله كل حُبنا

اكيد ملناش غيره هو يعزينا ويقوينا

ميرسى لك كتير اخ فريدى 
كلام صادق ومعبر 
ميرسى لك كتير
المسيح معك ويباركك
*


----------



## grges monir (22 يناير 2010)

*كلمات جميلة ومعزية استاذ فريدى*


----------



## just member (22 يناير 2010)

> *عزانا فيك يا من معك سنقضي الأبدية. لك منا كل السنا*


*امين ربي يسوع
شكرا كثيرا ابينا الحبيب 
*​


----------



## christin (22 يناير 2010)

*كلمات جميله ومعزيه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2010)

كلمات راائعه استاذ فريدى 
تسلم ايدك 
شكرا ليك على الكلمات المعبره 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وينمى موهبتك الرائعه​


----------



## abokaf2020 (22 يناير 2010)

*‎متفكروش ان اللي راحوا حقهم وياهم راح احنا الهنا القدير حمينا وهو اللي هيشفي الجــراح مش بنرجع حقنا ابدا بالسيف والحرق والنار قادرين نعمل كده بس احنا واثقين في الهنا الحبار القوة مش في الارهاب والنار والسيف صوت الحق هيعلي ويحرق كل عداوة وزيف يا كنيسة ضمي شهدائك الابطال واصرخي باعلي صوت عصر الشهداء لسه بقدم دم ولاده الاحرار بس نصيحة ياعالم فوقوا المظلوم جواه بركان ومش هقدر اوعد انه هيفضل هادي وساكت زي زمان*


----------



## candy shop (22 يناير 2010)

> *هنمسح دموع الفراق ونرفع كلنا العين للسما*
> *مش هنحزن ولا نعمل حداد. أولدنا كلهم في هنا*
> *في حضن المسيح في راحة أصلهم تركوا دنيا الفنا*
> *عزانا فيك يا من معك سنقضي الأبدية. لك منا كل السنا*



ايه الروووووووووووووعه والجمالده كله يا فريدى 

كلمات تمس القلب الحزين 

نابعه من انسان ذات حس مرهف 

احييك بجد واجمل تقييم

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 

ودايما تمتعنا بالكلمات الجميله 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2010)

*"لقد صبر اخوتنا على ألم ساعة، ثم فازوا بحياة أبدية.  وهم في عهد الله" ​**ربنا قادر ان يرسل تعزياته لقلوبنا الملتاعه 
 الف شكر ليك يا استاذنا وربنا يبارك قلمك ويستخدمك لاجل مجد اسمه القدوس*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يناير 2010)

*كلمات تبكى الله يعزى كل متضايق حزين *


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2010)

*ماران آثا​
وَلَمَّا فَتَحَ الْخَتْمَ الْخَامِسَ، رَأَيْتُ تَحْتَ الْمَذْبَحِ نُفُوسَ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا مِنْ أَجْلِ كَلِمَةِ اللهِ وَمِنْ أَجْلِ الشَّهَادَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عِنْدَهُمْ، وَصَرَخُوا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلِينَ: «حَتَّى مَتَى أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ الْقُدُّوسُ وَالْحَقُّ، لاَ تَقْضِي وَتَنْتَقِمُ لِدِمَائِنَا مِنَ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟», فَأُعْطُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ ثِيَاباً بِيضاً، وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ أَنْ يَسْتَرِيحُوا زَمَاناً يَسِيراً أَيْضاً حَتَّى يَكْمَلَ الْعَبِيدُ رُفَقَاؤُهُمْ، وَإِخْوَتُهُمْ أَيْضاً، الْعَتِيدُونَ أَنْ يُقْتَلُوا مِثْلَهُمْ.*


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2010)

كائما انت رائع اخي فريد

رائع في ارفراخ والاحزان..

جزيل الشكر لك على

 هذا الاحساس

الرب يباركك ويحمي شعبه..

سلام المسيح


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 يناير 2010)

> *هنمسح دموع الفراق ونرفع كلنا العين للسما*
> *مش هنحزن ولا نعمل حداد. أولدنا كلهم في هنا*
> *في حضن المسيح في راحة أصلهم تركوا دنيا الفنا*
> *عزانا فيك يا من معك سنقضي الأبدية. لك منا كل السنا*​



كلمات رائعة يا استاذى 
وفعلا طالعة من القلب
ربنا يرحمهم ويعزى اهاليهم ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يناير 2010)

> يارب
> شيلمنقلبيالحزيـن صرخة
> وحطمكـان كل نبضـة ألم فرحة
> وإمسح بإيـدك من عيني كل دمعة
> ...



أمين يارب استجب لينا احنا اولادك
كلمات جميلة ومعبرة جداا
ميرسى ليك استاذى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 يناير 2010)

> *هنمسح دموع الفراق ونرفع كلنا العين للسما*
> *مش هنحزن ولا نعمل حداد. أولدنا كلهم في هنا*
> *في حضن المسيح في راحة أصلهم  تركوا دنيا الفنا*
> *عزانا فيك يا من معك سنقضي الأبدية. لك منا كل السنا*
> ...





*كلمات جميله جدا بجد استاذى

ربنا يتصرف
*​


----------



## mero_engel (22 يناير 2010)

> *
> 
> عزانا فيك يا من معك سنقضي الأبدية. لك منا كل السنا*
> *ثبت قلوبنا فيك قوي إيمنَّا بيك يا من معاك مفيش يوم عنا*
> ...



*رائع اخي علي الكلمات الجميله *
*امين يارب انت عزانا الوحيد*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يناير 2010)

> *هنمسح دموع الفراق ونرفع كلنا العين للسما*
> *مش هنحزن ولا نعمل حداد. أولدنا كلهم في هنا*
> *في حضن المسيح في راحة أصلهم  تركوا دنيا الفنا*
> *عزانا فيك يا من معك سنقضي الأبدية. لك منا كل السنا*
> ...



نعم يا يسوع 
عزانا فيك وحدك 
وليس لنا اخر سواك


استاذ فريدي 
اشكرك علي كلماتك المعزيه
ربنا يستخدمك لمجده اسمه القدوس
الي الابد امين

تقبلي مروري وتحياتي
​


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (22 يناير 2010)

ويعلم ربنا انا بكيت من الكليمات دى والايات دى فعلا هما شهداء 
ويبختيهوم هما قدام الديان العادل 
وياريت تشفعولنا اما عرش النعمة 
مرسى موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## SALVATION (22 يناير 2010)

*



مش هنسيب حببنا ولا نحتاس
لكن هنشكر دي إيد المسيح تنباس
مش هيغيَّر إيمنا لا كره ولا كلام الناس
إيد المسيح قويـة وتدابيره بميزان حساس
مَهيب ورحمتك للأبد. عنيك أقوى من الحراس




أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*




​

أنقر للتوسيع...



روعة فريدى كلماتك بكل ما تعنية وتسعى لتوجهنا الية
فعلا الحداد على اشخاص ماتوا ولكن اخوتنا انتقلوا الى المكان الزى نسعا جاهدين ان نكون فيه
جميلة كلماتك ومعزية
تسلم ايدك​يسوع يبارك فى قلمك ومحبتك​​*​


----------



## مورا مارون (22 يناير 2010)

*المسيح قام
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 يناير 2010)

*يارب *
*شيل من قلبي الحزيـن صرخة*
*وحط مكـان كل نبضـة ألم فرحة*
*وإمسح بإيـدك من عيني كل دمعة*
*مطمِّن وأكيد إن إيديك عليَّ حارسة*
*إرسم بقوة كِلمتك علي وجهي بسمة*
*هطوف وأقول إيده الحلوة كانت شافية*
*حول نوحي لفرح لمسة حنانه كانت كافية*​
*
**حقيقى كلمات روعه حسيتها جدا*
*ثانكس فريــــــــــدى*
​


----------



## جارجيوس (23 يناير 2010)

طوبى لمن اخترتهم يا رب

-  أيها المخلِّص، أرح انفسَ عبيدِك (الشهداء) مع أرواحِ الصدّيقينَ الراقدين. واحفظها للحياةِ السعيدة التي أعددتَها، يا محبَّ البشر.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يناير 2010)

*موضوع مؤلم فريدي.....

مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا

انا شوفت برنامج مع عائلات الضحايا في سي تي في امبارح

اتألمت جدا

يالا

ربنا موجود

(وَلَمَّا فَتَحَ الْخَتْمَ الْخَامِسَ، رَأَيْتُ تَحْتَ الْمَذْبَحِ  نُفُوسَ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا مِنْ أَجْلِ كَلِمَةِ اللهِ وَمِنْ أَجْلِ  الشَّهَادَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عِنْدَهُمْ، 
10 وَصَرَخُوا بِصَوْتٍ  عَظِيمٍ قَائِلِينَ: «حَتَّى مَتَى أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ الْقُدُّوسُ  وَالْحَقُّ، لاَ تَقْضِي وَتَنْتَقِمُ لِدِمَائِنَا مِنَ السَّاكِنِينَ  عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟» 
11 فَأُعْطُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ ثِيَاباً بِيضاً،  وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ أَنْ يَسْتَرِيحُوا زَمَاناً يَسِيراً أَيْضاً حَتَّى  يَكْمَلَ الْعَبِيدُ رُفَقَاؤُهُمْ، وَإِخْوَتُهُمْ أَيْضاً، الْعَتِيدُونَ  أَنْ يُقْتَلُوا مِثْلَهُمْ. )*


*
سلام و نعمه*...


----------



## النور الجديد (23 يناير 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> فيلبي 1 : 23
> 
> *..... مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ. ذَاكَ أَفْضَلُ جِدّاً. *​
> كورنثوس الأولى 15 : 51
> ...


* سلام المسيح معك*
*أخي فريدي مشكور  لسردك هذا الموضوع فعنوان هو مميز جدااااااا*
*كلمات مميزه ومؤثره جداااااااااا والتي تعبر عن صدق المشاعر عجز اللسان عن التعبير وعجزت العين عن الوصف بجد كلامك اثر فيه وخلاني ابكي مش عارفه شو احكي وشو اقول بجد دا انت اختني لعالم اخر اشعر بانني في حضن الرب يسوع وهذا الرثاء والكلام لي*

*سلمت يداك على كل حرف نابعه من القلب*

*بفعل شاعر بمعنى الكلمة لا استطيع الكلام*

*لك مني كل الاحترام يا شاعرنا الكبير والمميز*

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## rana1981 (23 يناير 2010)

*جميل جداااااااااااااا
تسلم ايديك​*


----------



## maikelsamh (26 يناير 2010)

تسلم الايادى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## DanD (1 مايو 2010)

الله يرحمهم يارب


----------

